

How To Run Google Chrome OS From A USB Drive [Windows] - brisance
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/download-google-chrome-os-and-run-on-a-real-computer/

======
brisance
>>One thing that I found rather amusing is that when you click on the Hotmail
icon, it takes you to Gmail. However, the Yahoo! Mail icon does indeed bring
you to the Yahoo! Mail login page. I suppose Google likes Yahoo! better than
they do Microsoft.<<

So much for not being evil.

